
Can Less (Time Online) Be More?  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2009/11/01/can-less-time-online-be-more/
======
sjf
Less time spent on social networking mean more productivity? Of course, this
isn't surprising. Just draw the line somewhere, is continuous twittering
actually making you any money?

